# angebliche ebay mahnung,   die ganz doofe Tour



## Captain Picard (24 Mai 2006)

> eBay sent you this message.
> Your registered name is included to show this message originated from eBay. Learn more.
> 
> Please pay your eBay fees today
> ...



dümmer geht´s nümmer


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: angebliche ebay mahnung,   die ganz doofe Tour*

Für die Paypal und Ebay Geschichten empfehle ich, andere Mailadressen anzulegen und auch ausschliesslich dafür zu nutzen. Ausserdem wird man in original von Paypal und Ebay stammenden Mails direkt mit Namen angesprochen. In diesen Betrügermails nie... auch in vermeintlichen Telekomrechnungen oder dergleichen fehlt die pers. Anrede. Darauf sollte man zuerst achten.


----------

